# Freshwater lures for saltwater fish ???



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Anyone have a freshwater lure that they use that works just as good on saltwater fish ? If so what type lure and what type saltwater fish ?????


----------



## DustinE (Oct 27, 2010)

black and silver rapala. works good for reds, and bluefish that i have caught on them.


----------



## xtopdawg386x (Dec 31, 2010)

DustinE said:


> black and silver rapala. works good for reds, and bluefish that i have caught on them.


+ 1 on the black and silver rapala only down side is they don't usually last very long in salt water . Also used a pink rattle trap for lady fish i don't eat lady fish but there great shark bait . Why did i use fresh water tackle in salt water it was simple nothing was hitting i was drinking and figured why the [email protected]@@ not .


----------



## sig226 (Feb 7, 2011)

i used to troll 6 in rebel caught 25 lb king on one, before the days of 25,s caught a lot of spanish om them also. rattletraps in bay caught about every species


----------



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

Redfish---Spinnerbaits, Gold Spoons, Zara Spooks, Buzz Baits, Shallow running crankbaits & the list goes on.............:thumbsup:


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Change to SW hooks, though.*

Switch the FW hooks over to SW hooks so you don't have rust problems. If you notice the split rings rusting, change them too.

The Rapala just may be the best plug to drag behind your yak. Anything that eats minnows will eat it. Rebels are tougher but not quite as effective. The Rattle Trap is great too. Don't forget the Pop-R and the Chug Bug.

Troll a spinnerbait in shallow water for Redfish.


----------



## LRAD (Aug 13, 2009)

We always cast buck tail jigs to chicken dolphin on weed lines and around the 12 mile bouy for big hardtails. I have seen a barracuda crash on a freshwater rooster tail lure. Fish are fish.


----------



## Jack Hexter (Oct 2, 2007)

Johnson Silver minnow (weedless spoon) is a bass lure but one of the standby's for redfish on the flats

Clouser deep minnow was developed by Bob Clouser for smallmouth but it's possibly one of the most widely fished fly for a variety of species


----------



## PennFish (Oct 18, 2007)

Smithwick's Devil's Horse work great on trout, and there was a old crazy horse that worked.


----------



## wetley49 (Sep 25, 2010)

+1 on the bucktails


----------



## Rat (Oct 3, 2009)

allot of "freshwater" baits cross over to salt. The lipless style baits (rattle trap, excaliber... etc) work well in trolling for spanish etc... Crankbaits work well on reds and specks... Topwater for fresh will catch in salt (I personally like lucky craft sammy's) I even like Norman dd22's to catch reds in pass areas. There are many more... experiment and you will be pleasantly surprised


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

Rat said:


> allot of "freshwater" baits cross over to salt. The lipless style baits (rattle trap, excaliber... etc) work well in trolling for spanish etc... Crankbaits work well on reds and specks... Topwater for fresh will catch in salt (I personally like lucky craft sammy's) I even like Norman dd22's to catch reds in pass areas. There are many more... experiment and you will be pleasantly surprised


 
what he said on the rattle trap. took first place in spanish at the condie rodeo several years ago on a blue and silver one. doing a fast retrieve on fenwick jlippin stick at a gas rig.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Replace your popping cork with a large chug bug. Tie the drop jig to the back treble hook. You know how when trout are really feeding they hit your popper? Well now your popper has hooks.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

Just about everything in your Bass box will cross over. I have a friend in South Carolina that uses a shaky head rig with a black zoom finesse worm for Reds. It also goes the other way...salt to fresh. I've caught a lot of spotted bass on gulp shrimp and just added a mirrowdine to my freshwater box. Soft jerk baits are good too. 

One day when no one is looking I might try a popping cork for bass. They catch everthing else.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Back when I first started Inshore Fishing I use to kill the Trout on Heddons Tiny Torpedo!!! That was a fun bait to fish, great question by the way!!


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

We were using big freshwater plugs in the 60's for king, & whaoo.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Dad and I got in a major King blitz many years ago near PC. Ended up loosing all of our king rigs/cigs and lures and as we headed into the pass all we had left were two FW rapalas. Over the side they went..lasted about one fish each. I always wondered how many Kings were caught that day between the private boats and charters. Every boat was hammering them. The charters had 4 poles bent all morning. I remember our tally being 27. Oh and this was back in '69 or '70...yes I do remember the good ole days!


----------

